# 1942 Schwinn Victory Bike



## Bozman

This is my original War Era Schwinn. I believe it is a 1942. Original paint, Wald Basket, Seat, Bell and War Era tires. Is there a list of Schwinn Serial numbers so I can confirm it's year of manufacture?


----------



## rustjunkie

Great bike! 
Are the spoke nipples black too?


----------



## momo608

"On bikes older than 1948 you need to use reference to other, known year bikes,
or pull out the crank to look for a date stamp on it. Doing both is a good idea.
All serial number records before 8/18/1948 were lost in a factory fire."


Check this out, it might be helpful to you.

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/IDFACTS.html


----------



## Bozman

I'm glad you all enjoy this bike. I have now added a NOS period flashlight holder and flashlight onto it. 
Sadly there was no date stamp on the crank.  The spokes and the nipples are both black.


----------



## Dale Alan

That is a very nice bike,congrats on a great find.


----------



## rustjunkie

Bozman said:


> he spokes and the nipples are both black.




Betting the nipples are steel instead of brass too. It's been a long time, but I used to find black spokes and nipples in old bicycle shops. "Black" but not painted, and the nipples were steel. I wonder what the coating was...don't think it was parkerizing, no chalky appearance, looked almost "blued".


----------



## Bozman

rustjunkie said:


> Betting the nipples are steel instead of brass too. It's been a long time, but I used to find black spokes and nipples in old bicycle shops. "Black" but not painted, and the nipples were steel. I wonder what the coating was...don't think it was parkerizing, no chalky appearance, looked almost "blued".



They are blued with a deep black blueing.  I restore lots of WW2 Victory bikes and have luckily found a supply of black spokes and nipples when I rebuild the wheels.  I save all the originals that come off without breaking so I can use them as replace broken spokes on unrestored bikes.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Bozman said:


> They are blued with a deep black blueing.  I restore lots of WW2 Victory bikes and have luckily found a supply of black spokes and nipples when I rebuild the wheels.  I save all the originals that come off without breaking so I can use them as replace broken spokes on unrestored bikes.




Very cool! I've wondered about that for a long time...and now I know where to send any black nipples I come across


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very nice.


----------



## HARPO

Great bike! It looks a lot like my girls Columbia...


----------



## HARPO

BOZMAN...I just noticed...both bikes have the same bell!!! Yours, though, looks very shiny. The one on my Sports Tourist is far from it.


----------



## GTs58

@Bozman , I don't see your New World on the War Time list. Great looking piece, and not sure how we missed this one! Check out @Miq 's thread. 









						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...




					thecabe.com


----------

